# Concrete is wonderful



## Aquaticdesignsp (Dec 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5ibRB_q3Kw

As you can tell concrete works pretty well. But it is hard work.[/url]


----------



## verbosity (Nov 16, 2007)

This guy is on one of the forums I frequent! He has a lot of tanks!! Check out his other videos.


----------



## Aquaticdesignsp (Dec 11, 2007)

*Thank you*

I feel so strongly about what I do and this medium gives me an incredible way of reaching the world with it. It's nice to see that it's being appreciated. It's only just begun, I have new projects brewing.. Let me just sayI have an Aba Aba Knife that is getting huge. He's getting something special next. Stay tuned!!!![/i]


----------

